# can i donate if i have endrometriosis?



## dollface969 (Jan 18, 2006)

i want to be able to donate to a couple that are friends of mine but i have endrometriosis?  i am not sure if my eggs will be acceptible.  does anyone know if i cant or can?


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Its impossible to give a general answer - most clinics consider each case individually (are you thinking about straight donation or egg share?). A couple I have spoken to do exclude patients with severe endometriosis. I think you'd just need to contact a few and see what they say.

Layla


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Dollface,

I looked into this last year as I have endometriosis and PCOS. I asked a number of different clinics and none of them had a problem with my endometriosis because it is quite mild. I think there might be more concern if you have mid or sever endo, but each clinic seemed to have a slightly different take on it. The best bet for you is probably just to ring the clinic that your friends are with and they'll be able to tell you if you fit their criteria or not. If you don't and your friends really want you to donate they might be willing to consider moving to a different clinic with different criteria.

Wishing all of you the very best in it,

Gina. x


----------

